# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  सचिन तेंदुलकर  +  राहुल द्रविड़   =  विराट कोहली

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*ऐसे बने विराट:* 
मुश्किलों के बीच राह बनाना उन्हें खूब आता है। क्रिकेट खेलने की उनकी अपनी एक अलग अदा है। मैदान पर उनके आक्रामक तेवर प्रतिद्वंद्वी टीम के हौसले पस्त कर देते हैं। कामयाबी पर दिल खोल कर जश्न मनाना उन्हें खासा पसंद है। जिम्मेदारियां उन्हें अपना बेस्ट करने को प्रेरित करती हैं। अपने इसी मिजाज के कारण वह भीड़ से एकदम अलग दिखाई पड़ते हैं। यंग इंडिया की इसी यंग तस्वीर का नाम है *विराट कोहली: भारतीय क्रिकेट के नए यंग सम्राट* । 

23 बरस की उम्र के क्रिकेटरों में विराट बिना शक भारत ही नहीं, दुनिया के बेस्ट क्रिकेटर हैं। स्टारडम की चमक-दमक विराट ने 18 बरस की उम्र में ही देख ली। इससे वह कुछ राह भी भटके, लेकिन बहुत जल्द संभल भी गए। उनकी समझ में आ गया कि यह चमक तभी तक है, जब तब उनका बल्ला बोलता है। विराट इस झटके से उबरे और फिर खुद को स्थापित किया। चाहे दनादन क्रिकेट हो, फटाफट क्रिकेट या फिर सबसे असली यानी टेस्ट क्रिकेट, हर फॉर्मैट के मुताबिक खुद को वह सहजता से ढाल लेते हैं। वह जितनी खूबसूरत क्रिकेट खेलते हैं, उतने ही खूबसूरत दिखते भी हैं। वह खुद स्मार्ट दिखने का कोई मौका नहीं गंवाना चाहते हैं। उनकी दीवानगी का आलम यह है कि वह जहां भी जाते हैं, उनके यंग फैन्स उनके दीदार को बेताब हो जाते हैं। 

*क्रिकेट का जुनून:*
विराट बहुत ही सामान्य परिवार से हैं। उनके पिता प्रेम कोहली ऐडवोकेट थे। कमाई बस इतनी कि गुजर-बसर हो जाए। इसके बावजूद पिता ने अपने बेटों विराट और विकास को क्रिकेटर बनाने का सपना संजोया। वह दोनों भाइयों को वेस्ट दिल्ली क्रिकेट अकैडमी में कोच राजकुमार शर्मा के पास ले गए। उस्ताद राजकुमार बताते हैं, ' तब विराट 9 बरस के रहे होंगे। क्रिकेट के लिए जो जज्बा और जुनून विराट ने तब दिखाया, उसने मुझे उनका मुरीद बना दिया। वह तब अपनी उम्र के बच्चों से हर लिहाज से एकदम अलग थे। वह किसी से भी तब आसानी से आउट नहीं होते थे। बाउंड्री से सीधे थ्रो कर स्टंप बिखेर देते थे। मुझे लग गया था कि यह लड़का जरूर इंडिया के लिए खेलेगा। तब विराट के पास बल्ला और पैड भी ठीक से नहीं थे। मैंने बीडीएम के पिंटू जी के पास विराट को बैट के लिए भेजा। तब वह 14 बरस के थे। उनका पलट कर फोन आया कि यह तो अभी बहुत छोटा है। मैंने उनसे कहा था कि फ्यूचर की इन्वेस्टमेंट समझ कर ही सामान दे दें। उन्होंने मेरी परख का सम्मान किया और विराट ने पलट कर पीछे नहीं देखा।' 

*जज्बे को सलाम: 
*
विराट अलग ही मिट्टी के बने हैं। वह दिल्ली की टीम की ओर से फिरोजशाह कोटला मैदान पर कर्नाटक के खिलाफ रणजी ट्रॉफी मैच खेल रहे थे। इसी दौरान उनके पिता की मौत हो गई। दिल्ली टीम तब गहरे संकट में थी। पिता के दाह संस्कार के बाद विराट अगले दिन फिर बल्लेबाजी के लिए लौटे और 90 से ज्यादा रन बनाए। उनकी इस पारी के बाद दिल्ली के कप्तान मिथुन मनहास ने कहा था कि विराट अलग ही मिट्टी का बना है। उनकी इस पारी का जिक्र सुनील गावस्कर बराबर करते हैं। 

*कामयाबी की डगर:* 
तीन बरस के इंटरनैशनल करियर में उन्होंने जो मुकाम हासिल किया, उस पर किसी को भी रश्क हो सकता है। विराट भारत को 2008 में क्वालालंपुर में अंडर 19 वर्ल्ड कप जिता कर सुर्खियों में आए। अपनी कप्तानी में अंडर 19 वर्ल्ड कप जितवाने के साथ 2008 में ही भारत सीनियर वन डे टीम में भी विराट ने जगह बनाई। हालांकि, आईपीएल की चमक में वह भी एक बार राह भटकते से लगे। ऐसे वक्त में विराट को अपने बचपन के उस्ताद राजकुमार शर्मा और रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलुरु के कोच एरिक सिमंस की डांट वापस ट्रैक पर ले आई। इन दोनों ने यही समझाया कि उनके आसपास की चमक तभी है कि जब तक उनका बल्ला बोलता है। बल्ला रूठा तो चमक-दमक भी गायब हो जाएगी। विराट ने यह बात समझी और खुद को ऐसा संभाला कि अब उन्हें अब क्रिकेट और सिर्फ क्रिकेट ही दिखाई देता है। 

*नंबर 3 पर फिट:* 
राहुल द्रविड़ से बेहतर वर्ल्ड क्रिकेट में नंबर 3 पर बैटिंग करने वाला बेहतर बल्लेबाज दुनिया में हाल-फिलहाल शायद ही रहा हो। द्रविड़ अब इंटरनैशनल क्रिकेट को अलविदा कह चुके हैं। इसके बाद सबसे बड़ा सवाल था - उनकी जगह कौन लेगा? ऐसे में इस पोजिशन पर सबसे बेस्ट ऑप्शन के तौर पर सामने आए विराट कोहली। इस पोजिशन पर खासतौर पर क्रिकेट के सबसे लंबे फॉर्मैट यानी टेस्ट क्रिकेट में बल्लेबाज पर टीम को बड़े स्कोर तक पहुंचाने की जिम्मेदारी होती है। भारत के लिए एक अच्छी बात यह है कि इस जिम्मेदारी को निभाने के लिए विराट जैसा युवा तुर्क तैयार है। सच तो यह है कि इस वक्त 23 बरस के दुनिया के सबसे बेहतरीन बल्लेबाजों में भारत के विराट कोहली टॉप पर नजर आते हैं। इस उम्र में उनको बस श्रीलंका के दिनेश चंडीमल से ही कुछ चुनौती मिलती नजर आती है। 

*ताकत और कमजोरी: 
*
विराट मिजाज से आक्रामक हैं। इसी अंदाज में क्रिकेट भी खेलते हैं। मैदान पर वह स्लेजिंग का जवाब भी पलट कर देने में यकीन करते हैं। आलोचक इसके लिए भले ही उनकी आलोचना करें लेकिन विराट ने अपना अंदाज बदला नहीं है। वह बहुत ही फोकस होकर खेलते हैं। मैदान पर वह ज्यादा-से-ज्यादा वक्त क्रीज पर बिताने में यकीन करते हैं। यह उनकी ताकत है। विराट कई बार अति आत्मविश्वास में स्ट्रोक खेल कर विकेट गंवा देते हैं। उन्हें निरंतर क्रिकेट में आगे बने रहने के लिए अपनी इस आदत को सुधारना होगा। 

*इंडिया का फ्यूचर:*
दुनिया के सर्वकालिक महान ओपनर सुनील गावस्कर, पाकिस्तान के रमीज राजा और तकनीकी रूप से बेहतरीन बल्लेबाजों में से एक संजय मांजरेकर ने एक सुर में विराट कोहली को भारत की बल्लेबाजी का फ्यूचर बताया है। विराट की बल्लेबाजी के लिए इससे बड़ा सर्टिफिकेट नहीं हो सकता है। ये तीनों ही विराट के डिफेंस और स्ट्रोकप्ले के मुरीद हैं।विराट को जब भारतीय टीम का उपकप्तान बनाया गया तब गावस्कर उससे इत्तफाक नहीं रखते थे। विराट को इस बात की दाद देनी होगी कि उन्होंने अपनी बल्लेबाजी से गावस्कर तक को अपना मुरीद बना लिया। 

*विराट के बारे में राय* 
विराट कोहली में रन बनाने की भूख गजब की है। विराट में यंग सचिन तेंडुलकर की झलक नजर आती है। वह खासे आक्रामक हैं। दबाव में अपने स्ट्रोक खेलते हैं। उनके स्ट्रोकों की रेंज बहुत है। 
*-* *चेतन चौहान, पूर्व टेस्ट ओपनर* 

विराट कोहली ने बैटिंग में जो मुकाम पाया है उसका श्रेय उनकी मेहनत और जज्बे को है। उन्होंने इंटरनैशनल क्रिकेट का दबाव बहुत बढि़या ढंग से झेला है। विराट अपनी गलतियों से सीख कर आगे बढ़ते हैं। 
*-* *मनिंदर सिंह, पूर्व लेफ्ट आर्म स्पिनर* 



*गुरु वाणी कोच राजकुमार शर्मा* 
-विराट बहुत ही फोकस्ड हैं। वह अपनी फिटनेस और क्रिकेट, दोनों को पूरी तवज्जो देते हैं। घंटो नेट्स पर पसीना बहाते हैं। फील्डिंग में भी पूरी ताकत झोंक देते हैं। 

-विराट को चुनौतियां पसंद हैं। श्रीलंका में वन डे में भारतीय टीम मैनेजमेंट ने उन्हें ओपनिंग करने को कहा तो उन्हें फौरन हामी भर दी। यह दर्शाता है, जिम्मेदारी लेने से कतई नहीं हिचकते। 

-कवर ड्राइव और कलाई से फ्लिक कर गेंद को बाउंड्री के पार पहुंचाने में माहिर। 

-कई पर ओवर कॉन्फिडेंट होकर विकेट गंवा देते हैं। 

-हालात जितने मुश्किल होते हैं विराट उतना ही बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन करने में यकीन करते हैं। 

-मुझे वेस्ट दिल्ली अकैडमी के 11 बरस के गुरमेर सिंह में अगला विराट नजर आता है। 




*विराट कोहली की बाकी डीटेल्स* 
जन्म : 5 नवंबर 1988, दिल्ली 
टीमें : टीम इंडिया, इंडिया रेड, भारत अंडर-19, रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलुरु 
रोल : मिडल ऑर्डर बैट्समैन 
बॉलिंग : दाएं हाथ के उपयोगी मीडियम पेसर 
खाना : नॉन वेज पसंद 
शौक : फास्ट म्यूजिक और कारों के शौकीन 
स्कूल : सेंट सोफिया स्कूल, पश्चिम विहार, दिल्ली 
अकैडमी : वेस्ट दिल्ली क्रिकेट अकैडमी

*सत्येन्द्र पाल सिंह...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छा लेख है ,,भारत के भविष्य के कप्तान है विराट ,विपरीत हालातो मैं अच्छी पारिया खेली है ,,ओर फील्डिंग मैं भी उस्ताद है ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> अच्छा लेख है ,,भारत के भविष्य के कप्तान है विराट ,विपरीत हालातो मैं अच्छी पारिया खेली है ,,ओर फील्डिंग मैं भी उस्ताद है ।



सही फ़रमाया चनदर शेखर जी

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

# कोहली की कप्तानी में भारत ने साल 2008 में अंडर-19 वर्ल्डकप जीता था।

# दूसरी पारी में रन बनाने के मामले में कोहली की बल्लेबाजी औसत दुनिया की चौथी सर्वश्रेष्ठ औसत है। कोहली दूसरी पारी में 55.20 की औसत है। उनसे आगे ऑस्ट्रेलिया के शेन वाटसन (58.94), माइकल क्लार्क (56.92) और माइकल बेवन (56.50) हैं।

# वनडे करियर में सबसे तेज 3000 रन पूरे करने के मामले में विराट कोहली भारत के नंबर 1 बल्लेबाज हैं। सचिन तेंडुलकर भी उनसे पीछे हैं। उन्होंने महज 75 पारियों में यह कमाल किया था। भारत की ओर से नवजोत सिंह सिद्धू दूसरे व सौरव गांगुली तीसरे स्थान पर हैं।

# सबसे तेज 1000 रन बनाने में भी कोहली अव्वल हैं। महज 24 वनडे पारियों में कोहली ने वनडे करियर के पहले 1000 रन पूरे कर लिए थे।

# एक कैलेंडर इयर में सर्वाधिक रन बनाने के मामले में विराट कोहली भारत की ओर से चौथे पायदान पर हैं। उनसे आगे सिर्फ सचिन तेंडुलकर, सौरव गांगुली और राहुल द्रविड़ हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंडुलकर को वनडे में पहली सेंचुरी लगाने में 75 पारियों का समय लगा था। लेकिन दिल्ली के विराट कोहली ने महज 80 पारियों में 10 शतक लगाकर कोहराम मचा दिया

 रिकॉर्ड ग्रिनेज के नाम था। ग्रिनेज ने 99 पारियों में 10 शतक लगाए थे।

सर विवियन रिचर्ड्स ने 120 पारियों में 10 सेंचुरी लगाई थीं

सौरव गांगुली ने सबसे तेज महज 123 पारियों में यह कारनामा किया था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

विराट कोहली ने अपने प्रदर्शन से न सिर्फ टीम इंडिया को श्रीलंका पर सीरीज जीत दिलाई, बल्कि साथ में एक अनोखा रिकॉर्ड भी अपने नाम कर लिया।

कोहली एक कैलेंडर इयर में सबसे तेज 1000 रन पूरे करने वाले भारतीय बल्लेबाज बन गए हैं। उन्होंने महज 15 मैच खेल कर इस उपलब्धि को हासिल किया। वर्ल्ड क्रिकेट में सिर्फ साउथ अफ्रीका के हाशिम अमला ही उनसे आगे हैं।

विराट ने श्रीलंका के खिलाफ सीरीज के चौथे एकदिवसीय में नाबाद 128 रन की पारी खेली। इस इनिंग में उन्होंने कई कीर्तिमान भी बना दिए।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कोहली ने इस शतक के साथ 2012 में 1000 वनडे रन भी पूरे कर लिया। महज 15 मैचों में उन्होंने 77.15 की औसत से 1003 रन बनाए हैं। एक कैलेंडर इयर में उनसे तेज 1000 वनडे रन केवल दक्षिण अफ्रीका के हाशिम अमला ने किए हैं। अमला ने 2010 में महज 15 मैचों में 5 शतक और 4 अर्धशतक लगा कर 1058 रन बनाए थे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पिछले 8 वनडे मैचों में यह कोहली का पांचवां शतक है। दिल्ली के इस बल्लेबाज ने महज 10 वनडे मैचों में 73.62 की बेहतरीन औसत से 589 रन बनाए हैं। महज 10 मैचों में इतने रन वनडे क्रिकेट इतिहास में आज तक किसी बल्लेबाज ने नहीं बनाए।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कोहली 86 पारियों में 13 वनडे सेंचुरी लगाने वाले दुनिया के पहले बल्लेबाज हैं। 100 से कम पारियों में इतने शतक आज तक किसी बल्लेबाज ने नहीं लगाए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अच्छे बल्लेबाज हैं, काफी संभावनाएँ नजर आती है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> अच्छे बल्लेबाज हैं, काफी संभावनाएँ नजर आती है।



आशा करते है इस धमाकेदार शुरुआत को अंत तक जारी रखेगे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पूर्व कप्तान राहुल द्रविड़ ने विराट कोहली की प्रशंसा करते हुए उन्हें मौजूदा फॉर्म में ‘सर्वश्रेष्ठ भारतीय बल्लेबाज’ करार किया.उन्होंने कहा कि न्यूजीलैंड के खिलाफ दूसरे टेस्ट में दबाव भरे हालातों में जीत का लक्ष्य हासिल करने में अहम भूमिका निभाने से उसके आत्मविश्वास में काफी बढ़ोतरी होगी. द्रविड़ मेहमान कमेंटेटर के रूप में कमेंट्री बाक्स में पहुंचे थे.
उन्होंने कहा, ‘विराट बेहतरीन बल्लेबाज है. मौजूदा फॉर्म में वह भारतीय टीम में सर्वश्रेष्ठ बल्लेबाज है. उसने सचमुच मौकों का पूरा फायदा उठाया है.’
कोहली ने कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी के साथ मिलकर भारतीय टीम को लक्ष्य हासिल करने में सफलता दिलायी. द्रविड़ ने कहा कि टीम को चौथी पारी में जीत तक ले जाने के अनुभव से उसके आत्मविश्वास में बढ़ोतरी होगी.
उन्होंने कहा, ‘विराट के पास सलाह के लिये धोनी थे, लेकिन इस लक्ष्य को हासिल करने से निश्चित रूप से उसके आत्मविश्वास में इजाफा होगा.’
विराट को करियर के शुरू में स्वच्छंद क्रिकेटर कहा जाता था और द्रविड़ को लगता है कि इस बल्लेबाज ने काफी सुधार किया है.
द्रविड़ ने कहा, ‘मैंने अंडर 19 के दिनों से उसका करियर देखा है. वह रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलूर का हिस्सा था, मैंने उसे करीब से देखा है. उसकी प्रतिभा पर कभी सवाल नहीं उठा था लेकिन मानसिक अनुशासन संबंधी कुछ मुद्दे थे.’
भारत की ओर से 164 टेस्ट खेल चुके इस अनुभवी खिलाड़ी ने कहा, ‘लेकिन मैं खुश हूं कि उसने गलतियों से सीख ली है और बल्लेबाज के रूप में काफी सुधार किया है. शुरू में उसे शॉर्ट पिच गेंदों से कुछ परेशानी थी लेकिन अब उसमें काफी सुधार हो गया है.’
द्रविड़ ने कहा कि रोहित शर्मा, अंजिक्य रहाणे और मनोज तिवारी में टेस्ट टीम में जगह बनाने की योग्यता है.
उन्होंने कहा, ‘रहाणे काफी प्रतिभाशाली बल्लेबाज है. मुंबई इंडियंस के साथ कुछ वर्ष काफी कठिन थे क्योंकि उसका बल्लेबाजी लाइन अप काफी मजबूत था. लेकिन वह रॉयल्स में आया और उसे बखूबी पता था कि उसे मौका मिलेगा और उसने उन मौकों का पूरा फायदा उठाया.’
द्रविड़ ने कहा, ‘आखिरकार युवा खिलाड़ियों के लिये खेलने वाला समय अहम है. ड्रेसिंग रूम में अन्य खिलाड़ियों के साथ आप कुछ चीजें सीख सकते हो लेकिन आप बड़ी चीजें क्रीज पर रहकर ही सीखते हो.’
द्रविड़ हालांकि द्विपक्षीय एक दिवसीय अंतरराष्ट्रीय मैचों की श्रृंखला का समर्थन नहीं करते और उन्हें इसका कोई फायदा दिखायी नहीं देता.
उन्होंने कहा, ‘मुझे लगता है कि तीनों प्रारूप अस्तित्व में रह सकते हैं. लेकिन मैं चाहूंगा कि वनडे को केवल आईसीसी टूर्नामेंटों जैसे विश्व कप और चैंपियंस ट्रॉफी तक ही सीमित कर देना चाहिए. ट्वेंटी20 क्रिकेट को काफी लोकप्रियता मिल रही है. लेकिन मुझे पांच या सात मैचों की द्विपक्षीय एक दिवसीय अंतरराष्ट्रीय मैचों की श्रृंखला करवाने का कोई फायदा नहीं दिखता.’
द्रविड़ ने कहा, ‘लेकिन टेस्ट मैचों के लिये इतनी संख्या में दर्शकों को देखना अच्छा लगा. यह दर्शाता है कि टेस्ट क्रिकेट को अब भी पसंद किया जाता है.’

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दिल्ली के स्टार विराट कोहली ऑल टाइम ग्रेट सचिन तेंडुलकर के पदचिह्नों पर चल पड़े हैं। वे जो भी करते हैं कोई न कोई वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड भड़भड़ाते हुए गिर पड़ता है।

वेस्ट इंडीज के खिलाफ पोर्ट ऑफ स्पेन में हुआ मुकाबला ही देख लीजिए। एक ओर जहां विराट ने दो-दो नए रिकॉर्ड बना डाले, वहीं उनके दम पर टीम इंडिया ने भी एक खास कारनामा कर दिया।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*कोहली का 'विराट' रिकॉर्ड*
* 
वनडे इतिहास में महज 103 पारियों में 14 सेंचुरी लगाने वाले विराट कोहली पहले बल्लेबाज बन गए हैं।

कोहली जिस तेजी से रन बना रहे हैं, उन्होंने सईद अनवर, सौरव गांगुली, क्रिस गेल और डेस्मंड हेयन्स जैसे दिग्गजों को पछाड़ दिया है।

सबसे कम पारियों में 14 ODI सेंचुरी लगाने वाले बल्लेबाज-

103 - विराट कोहली
131 - एबी डिविलियर्स
137 - सईद अनवर
143 - सौरव गांगुली
146 - क्रिस गेल
157 - डेस्मंड हेयन्स
159 - हर्शेल गिब्स
*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*द्रविड़ के बाद दूसरे दबंग बने कोहली*
* 
टीम इंडिया के वनडे इतिहास में दूसरी बार किसी कप्तान ने वेस्ट इंडीज में सेंचुरी लगाई है।

कोहली की 102 रन की पारी से पहले मई 2006 में राहुल द्रविड़ ने किंग्सटन में हुए वनडे में 105 रन बनाए थे
*

----------


## umabua

कोहली के विषय में आकर्षक जानकारी है। आभार मित्र।

----------


## anjali

कौन है दुनिया के टॉप के धनवान क्रिकेटर -
http://meribazi.com/?p=1315

----------


## raghvendra11

अच्छा सूत्र है
सूत्र को पंख देना जारी रखे दोस्तो . . . . . . . .

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> कोहली के विषय में आकर्षक जानकारी है। आभार मित्र।



:564: ..................................................  ......

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> अच्छा सूत्र है
> सूत्र को पंख देना जारी रखे दोस्तो . . . . . . . .



:91: ...............................................

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंडुलकर को वनडे में पहली सेंचुरी लगाने में 75 पारियों का समय लगा था। लेकिन दिल्ली के विराट कोहली ने महज 80 पारियों में 10 शतक लगाकर कोहराम मचा दिया
> 
>  रिकॉर्ड ग्रिनेज के नाम था। ग्रिनेज ने 99 पारियों में 10 शतक लगाए थे।
> 
> सर विवियन रिचर्ड्स ने 120 पारियों में 10 सेंचुरी लगाई थीं
> 
> सौरव गांगुली ने सबसे तेज महज 123 पारियों में यह कारनामा किया था।



वह जनाब ये आंकड़े तो काफी दिलचस्प हे <<<<

----------

